# Erste AIO / Kaufempfehlung



## TobePerformance (11. September 2018)

Nabend,

Der Kauf meiner ersten AIO WaKü steht nun an und da habe ich noch ein paar fragen die mich interessieren bezüglich WaKü.
Jetzt ist noch der Boxed Kühler auf meiner CPU drauf und wollte das System an sich was leiser bekommen.

Momentan habe ich das Kolink Observatory Gehäuse wo ja in der Front sowie Oben 240er passen sollen, wobei ich oben den Ram als Problem sehe.
In der Front besitzt das Gehäuse 3 Lüfter, würde es ausreichen wenn dort dann nur der Radiator sitzt und von den 3 front Lüftern betrieben wird oder sollte ich dann noch 2 hinter dem Radiator setzten ?
Welche Wasserkühlung wäre eure Empfehlung ? Bin absoluter leie bei dem Thema.
Sind die AIO Systeme wirklich wartungsarm ?

Bin euch jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe dankbar.

- Tobe


----------



## yukie243 (12. September 2018)

Ich hatte den Liquid Freezer 240, 360 und momentan den Corsair Hydro H150i Pro im Einsatz.

Alle sind absolut top, wartungsfrei und im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung um einiges besser.

Würde jederzeit alle dieser Aios empfehlen.


----------



## Cosmas (12. September 2018)

Also wartungsarm sindse schon, wartungsfrei jedoch nicht. 

Manche kann und muss man nach ca 2 Jahren nachfüllen und gelegentlich sollte man auch mal, wie beim normalen Kühler auch, die WLP wechseln.
Sonst heisst es jedoch quasi, einbauen, alles anstöpseln, ggf. Software einrichten, wenn eine dabei ist und fertig is die Laube.

Generell sind die Teile von BeQuiet! (Silent Loop Serie) ganz gut, wenn auch nicht die günstigsten, dafür mit guten Lüftern, schlichtem aber guten Design und Vollkupferkühler.
Auch die, welche yukie bereits nannte sind recht gut, wobei Corsair ein Lüfterproblem hat, die Teile haben zwar gut Leistung und machen gut Druck, 
werden aber schnell laut und tendieren stark zu Lagergeräuschen, die ziemlich nervig und laut sind, das hab ich bei meiner H110i auch gehabt, dank Silent Wings 3 Ersatz nun nichtmehr.


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2018)

Meine erste Corsair H100 (aktuell läuft das Ersatzgerät) lief 5 Jahre ohne gereinigt (also intern, den Radiator hab ich schon mal abgesaugt) oder aufgefüllt zu werden. Allerdings sind die Radiatoren bei Corsair scheinbar immer noch aus Alu, was natürlich nicht so gut ist - siehe: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)

Der Kühlkörper sah also schon lange vorher nicht mehr so wirklich gut aus. 


Ich würde mit großem Abstand die Custom-AiO "Phobya Pure Performance Kit 280LT-BayOne" empfehlen, die für 130€ ein überragendes P/L-Verhältnis hat. Aber die ist irgendwie nicht mehr Lieferbar, und passt wohl auch nicht in dein Gehäuse. Daher: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT-BayOne

Die ist mit 240mm etwas kleiner, und 10€ teurer, ist aber mMn immer noch um Welten besser als die ganzen Aluminium-AiOs bzw. alle AiOs mit im CPU-Kühlkörper integrierter Pumpe. Aber Achtung, der Radi ist 60mm dick. Wobei ich glaube (?), wenn man das Set in Einzelteilen (zb. bei Aquatuning) kauft, mit einem Radiator nach Wunsch, wird es nicht wirklich teurer.


----------



## azzih (12. September 2018)

Liquid Freezer 240 ist ganz gut. Musste bei der Lüfterkurve allerdings manuell nacharbeiten, im Auslieferungszustand ist das viel zu laut. Für den Preis macht man da aber nix falsch.


----------



## TobePerformance (12. September 2018)

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten 

Wie läuft die Wartung solch eines systemes ab ? denke mal sollte dann ohne luft im system gemacht werden?

Die mitgelieferten Lüfter müsste ich ja reintheoretisch nicht nutzen da ich in der front ja schon 3 sitzen habe und diese doch dann kühlen würden.
Ich stehe so etwas auf den cleanen look, die Liquid Freeze is mir da etwas zu "klobig"


----------



## cal99 (12. September 2018)

Rate dir von den bequiet! Silent Loop 240/280 ab! Die Montage war bei mir nicht möglich, da die Qualität der Montageteile zu minderwertig war, und nicht gehalten hat. Die  Plastik Backplate sollte man mit bereits vorhandenen Klebestreifen einfach an das Board drücken und hoffen das es hält. Beim festschrauben ist die Backplate dadurch IMMER abgefallen! Mit 3 Händen vielleicht machbar.


----------



## TobePerformance (12. September 2018)

cal99 schrieb:


> Rate dir von den bequiet! Silent Loop 240/280 ab! Die Montage war bei mir nicht möglich, da die Qualität der Montageteile zu minderwertig war, und nicht gehalten hat. Die  Plastik Backplate sollte man mit bereits vorhandenen Klebestreifen einfach an das Board drücken und hoffen das es hält. Beim festschrauben ist die Backplate dadurch IMMER abgefallen! Mit 3 Händen vielleicht machbar.



und was hast du anstatt der BQ genommen ?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. September 2018)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich würde mit großem Abstand die Custom-AiO "Phobya Pure Performance Kit 280LT-BayOne" empfehlen, die für 130€ ein überragendes P/L-Verhältnis hat. Aber die ist irgendwie nicht mehr Lieferbar, und passt wohl auch nicht in dein Gehäuse. Daher: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT-BayOne



Das kann ich so unterschreiben, das Problem was alle nicht modularen AIOs haben, es sind quasi Einwegprodukte. Sicher ist marginal eine Custom anfänglich teuerer, nur was macht man mit einer H100 oder derivat X nach ein paar jahren?
Sie wird entsorgt und es fallen wieder Kosten für eine neue AIO an. Wo  ist man dann Preislich?  
Mein Cpu Kühler hat nun schon die dritte CPU  das conversion Kit von Am3 auf Am4 hat knapp 20 euro gekostet......

Hier ein paar Bilder zum 280er Kit - hat sich aus meiner sicht mehr als bewährt!!!!
Kleines EDIT zum Temperturbild: FX6300 - vcore 1,5v knappe 4,6 -4,8ghz


----------



## Icuk73 (13. September 2018)

Hi,

ich hab die be quiet Silent Loop 360. Wurde mir hier von empfohlen. 
Was soll ich sagen: läuft  ich bin happy damit.

So einen riesen Klotz Lüfter wollte ich nicht.


----------



## cal99 (25. September 2018)

Ein Luftkühler von bequiet! Dark Rock 3


----------



## -hightower (25. September 2018)

Kann mit bestem Gewissen die Fractal Celius S36 empfehlen!


----------



## emsiq (26. September 2018)

Ich werfe mal noch die NZXT Kraken AIO's in den Thread.
Meine NZXT Kraken X62 läuft seit 2016 spitzenmäßig und kühlt zurzeit meinem 8700K mit zwei Noctua NF-A14 PWM Chromax im Pull hervorragend runter.

NZXT hat einen klasse Support (aus meiner Erfahrung) und gibt dir 6 Jahre Garantie auf die Kraken-Serie.
Der Nachteil ist für mich der Preis und die mitgelieferten Lüfter, ab 900RPM werden die definitiv zu laut. Die Pumpe hörst du garnicht, selbst unter Last mit 2500RPM.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (17. Oktober 2018)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich kann auch nur von der BQ SilentLoop 240mm abraten. Hält genau ein Jahr und dann fängt die Pumpe an zu surren. Bekomme morgen mittlerweile meine 3. zugesendet. Der Kundendienst bei BQ ist dafür aber Top.


----------



## OriginalTombo (17. Oktober 2018)

Habe seit ein paar Wochen die H150i Pro und träume nachts davon. Obwohl mein 4690k mit 1,45 V und auf 4,8 GHz läuft, ist die Kühlung nach wie vor extrem leise, auch unter Last,  und beim Zocken unhörbar. 
Die Pumpe wirst du wohl bei jeder AiO selbst im Idle zu hören, es sei denn man dämmt alles komplett ab.
Klare Kaufempfehlung von mir


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich empfehle auch die aktuellen Corsairs. Die Pumpen sind noch etwas akueller als bei Fractal, NZXT und Co, lassen sich gut und leise drosseln und man hat 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Downsampler (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich empfehle dir Asetek Kühlungen. Diese sind wirklich Wartungsfrei. Ich selbst verwende eine Corsair H50 seit 2009 für CPU und eine Antec H2O 620 für meine Grafikkarte seit 2012. Bisher 0 Probleme. Die Dinger kühlen wie am ersten Tag und die Pumpen sind absolut Geräuschlos.

Die verkauften Modelle und jeweiligen Anbieter kannst du bei Asetek nachschauen.

Data Center, Server, and PC Liquid Cooling - Asetek 

Dort in der Menüleiste auf "Desktop" fahren und schon klappt ein Menü mit den Anbietern auf. Wenn du einen auswählst dann gelangst du zu den entsprechenden Modellen.

Die Desings von coolIT sind minderwertiger. Wenn du im Netz ein bischen recherchierst, kannst du das selbst feststellen. Es gab und gibt immer wieder Ärger damit, angefangen bei ratternden Pumpen bis hin zum SuperGau mit aufgelösten Plastikteilen oder Klebstoff im Kühlwasser, wie inuid oben beschreibt.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (25. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem bei der Silentloop ist, sie muss nach gewisser Zeit nachbefüllt werden, sonst fängt sie an zu brummen. Sollte man schon vor dem Einbau richtig entlüften und befüllen. Hier so wirds gemacht
YouTube


----------



## Corsair_Fan (25. Oktober 2018)

schließe mich mal der suche nach eine TOP AiO an für meine neue CPU. Brauch keine RGB und LED zu haben wenns dabei ist ist es eben dabei. Wichtig ist mir sollte so leise wie nur möglich sein und fast Wartungsfrei.
Welche persönlich mich anspricht ist die von Enermax Liqtech 360 OC TR4 ist aber leider nur für den Threadripper gedacht oder auch die Fractal Design S36 von der Optik her die Schläuche in sleeve und keine unnötigen Spielereien dran.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Die Corsair H50 werkelt bei meinem Bruder auf i5-750 nach wie vor mit einem 120er Silent Wings, 1st Gen Core. Ich habe eine H100 mit zwei Silent Wings 2 120er unter dem Dach des Corsair Obsidian 550 D Gehäuses seit 2012. Werkelt auch einwandfrei mit knapp 800 U/min. Die Pumpe höre ich nur, wenn ich einen Schraubendreher dranne halte und den Griff ans Ohr.

Ich würde wieder Corsair All in One kaufen, definitiv.


----------



## iReckyy (25. Oktober 2018)

Soll es unbedingt eine AIO sein? Aus Platzgründen, oder Optik?

Weil eine AIO nicht zwingend besser ist, als ein guter Luftkühler.

In hohen Drehzahlbereichen nimmt sie den guten Luftkühlern ein paar Grad ab, dass stimmt, dafür ist sie dann laut.

Im IDLE oder unter geringer Last ist sie wegen der Pumpe trotzdem lauter, als bspw. ein Dark Rock Pro 3 von bequiet! 

Dazu kommt der Preis, der deutlich höher ist. Dabei ist es mehr oder weniger egal, welches Modell einer AIO nimmt.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man eine AIO schon wollen. Wirklich sinnvoll sind sie nicht.

Evtl. Ist es sinnvoller noch ein kleines bisschen zu sparen und dann auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung zu setzen.
Da kannst du dich hier im Forum beraten lassen, oder dich einfach mal bei den Einstiegssets von EK umschauen. Die sind zwar noch ein wenig teurer als eine AIO, dafür aber in allen Belangen überlegen.
Die sind dann auch erweiterbar.

Gruß.

EK Water Blocks Wakue-Set EK-KIT S240


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Der Vorteil einer AiO Lösung sieht folgendermaßen aus. Son Luftkühlbrocken, nicht im Harz, übt gehörig Gewicht auf die CPU und Mainboard aus. Ein Transport des Computers gestaltet sich somit mitunter schwierig. Eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung geht gehörig ins Portemonaie.  Die AiO Lösungen, gerade, wie ich geschrieben habe, haben wegen ihrer Effiziens und der Lebensdauer eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (25. Oktober 2018)

gerade bei den AIO würde ich darauf achten, dass sie wartbar sind und standard anschlüsse verwendet. ansonsten kasnnst du sie nach 2-3 jahren entsorgen


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Wartbar. Wartungsfreie Batterien. Aqua dest. nachkippen. Neeee, wie gesagt die H50 hält bei meinem Bruder seit 2009 mit dem i5-750. Meine H100 seit 2012. Wartbar ist eine Custom Wasserkühlung mit allen Risiken.


----------



## Tra6zon (28. Oktober 2018)

TobePerformance schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Der Kauf meiner ersten AIO WaKü steht nun an und da habe ich noch ein paar fragen die mich interessieren bezüglich WaKü.
> Jetzt ist noch der Boxed Kühler auf meiner CPU drauf und wollte das System an sich was leiser bekommen.
> ...


Ich weiss nicht ob du auf Lautstärke wert legst, aber ich kann dir von den Corsair AiO abraten.
Die Pumpen rattern oder piepen oft. (nicht sehr laut aber ich bin da halt sehr genau)
Bin halt ein echter Silent-Freak, sprich ich höre bei meinem Rechner wirklich nur sehr leise Luftgeräusche.

Seit ungefähr 6 Monaten habe ich die Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB drin und ich kann mir garnichts anderes mehr vorstellen.
Die ist super leise und kühlt meinen i7 7700k bei 4,5 Ghz sehr gut runter.
Beim Zocken erreicht meine CPU 67°C bei 50% Lüfterdrehzahl. Und ich habe die Silent Wings 3 am Radiator dran.
Leider sind die Lüfter, die mitgeliefert werden viel zu laut, aber das ist bei allen AiOs so (ausgenommen BeQuiet! AiOs?)

Vorher hatte ich schon Corsair und NZXT AiO verbaut, aber das war alles nichts für mich. Teuer ist eben nicht immer besser! 

Für das Geld kannst du dir zwei AiOs von Cooler Master kaufen


----------



## Ace (29. Oktober 2018)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Soll es unbedingt eine AIO sein? Aus Platzgründen, oder Optik?
> 
> Weil eine AIO nicht zwingend besser ist, als ein guter Luftkühler.
> 
> ...



Hab noch nie so viel Quatsch gelesen


----------



## JonnyWho (30. Oktober 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Hab noch nie so viel Quatsch gelesen



noch nie ? wirklich? Die letzten Wochen sind hier doch sehr viele "lustige" Kommentare 

@TE: ich empfehle dir eine Corsair H115i Pro RGB. Hab ich selbst. Du wirst sie nicht hören und die Kühlleistung ist selbst mit einer OC CPU sehr gut.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wartbar ist eine Custom Wasserkühlung mit allen Risiken.


Die selben Risiken gibt es bei einer AIO auch, da auch dort Wasser befüllt wird und auch hier eine Dichtung undicht werden kann.
Im Forum gab es schon Themen wo die Dichtung einer CPU nicht mehr gehalten hat und alles ausgelaufen ist und in andere Thema ist der Schlauch von Anschluss abgegangen und auch hier ist alles ausgelaufen. In einem Thema war der Durchfluss so schlecht da sich der Kühler mit Schmutz zugesetzt hatte. Auf Youtube werden auch oft AIOs gezeigt dessen Kühler nach dem zerlegen voll mit Schmodder sind.

In diesem Sinn, nein eine AIO ist nicht wartungsarm und auch nicht wartungsfrei.
Meist werden sie solange betrieben bis die Temperaturen schlecht sind und dann wird neu gekauft.
Das Wartungsfrei oder Wartungsarm entsteht hier nur durch neu kaufen.

Ein AIO kann auch gewartet werden, aber ohne AGB erweist sich das befüllen und entlüften etwas schwieriger als bei einer Custom WaKü.
Und eine custom Wakü ist auch ein geschlossenes System, sonst würde ständig Wasser auslaufen.


----------



## TuzOW (1. November 2018)

Ich empfehle dir :

Corsair h100i/110/115/150
 (Unterschiedliche Größen)
Nzxt Kraken x52/x62

Das sind so die bekanntesten, falls es da Probleme gibt kannst du problemlos Hilfe im Internet finden.
Wegen den Wartungen, man muss halt die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln, und den Radiator+Lüfter entstauben.


----------



## cht47 (2. November 2018)

AIOs sind ein bisschen wie Lotto spielen. Man kann eine gute erwischen oder eine die nur Probleme macht. 

Mich eingeschlossen kenne ich 4 Silent Loop Besitzer. Bei einer einzigen Person nach 2 Jahren keine Probleme, bei einem sporadisches Rasseln, der dritte hat sie schon modifiziert um sie einfacher nachzufüllen und bei mir ist sie komplett raus geflogen. 

Nach einem Umbau der GPU und dem horizontalen legen des Towers hatte es bei mir sporadisch immer wieder gerasselt und einmal ist sogar die Pumpe ausgefallen. Ich habe immer wieder nachgefüllt bis es mir gereicht hat und ich das Teil durch ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Black Edition ersetzt habe. 

Der Schreck kam dann erst beim ausbauen, der Radiator war einfach nur noch 1/3 mit Wasser gefüllt. Kein Wunder das immer wieder Luft in die Pumpe gekommen ist, irgendwo muss es undicht gewesen sein und das Wasser verdunstet sein. 

Klar hätte man sie dann auffüllen können, aber so eine AIO samt Kühlblock aus dem PC auszubauen dauert bei meiner Konfiguration 30 Minuten.. hat man daran Spaß? Nein. Sicherlich nicht wenn man dafür 140€ bezahlt hat. 

Alles im allen ist die Kühlleistung nicht besser (Silent Loop 240) als die des Brocken 3 und Wartungsarm schaut anders aus. Ich hatte vorher fast 10 Jahre lang eine Custom Wakü, da habe ich wenn ich Lust hatte einmal im Jahr das Wasser gewechselt und aller 3 Jahre den Kühlblock aufgeschraubt und von Ablagerungen gereinigt. Das Teil hatte auch deutlich bessere Kühlleistung bei unhörbarer Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Also viel Spaß beim AIO Lotto.


----------



## der8ecker (2. November 2018)

Corsair H115i ist geil  habe selbst eine Corsair AIO und die ist flüsterleise und hat eine nice Optik.

Schönen Tag noch


der8ecker


----------



## TobePerformance (2. November 2018)

Ui, so lange nicht hier reingeschaut und dann direkt soviel neues zu lesen, danke euch allen.

Was mir auffällt ist das wirklich oft 
- Corsair
- BeQuiet
- NZXT 
genannt wird. 

denke die 3. werden dann auch in die engere Auswahl kommen, bin momentan eh dabei mein System mal wieder aufzurüsten und meine 3770 in rente zu schicken.


----------



## Tra6zon (3. November 2018)

TobePerformance schrieb:


> Ui, so lange nicht hier reingeschaut und dann direkt soviel neues zu lesen, danke euch allen.
> 
> Was mir auffällt ist das wirklich oft
> - Corsair
> ...


Stimmt das sind so die drei beliebtesten, aber dadurch auch die drei mit den meisten "Fehlern".

Du solltest dir wirklich mal die von CoolerMaster anschauen, die sind wie gesagt wirklich leise und leistungsstark (kühlt meinen i7 7700k bei 4,5 Ghz).

Aber du entscheidest...


----------



## Downsampler (3. November 2018)

Corsair verkauft Modelle von Asetek und von CoolIT.

Die H115i z. B. ist ein Asetek Modell. Die NZXT Kühlungen sind auch von Asetek.

CoolerMaster bastelt selbst. Die Kühlung für die Radeon Fury X oder die Vega 64 LC sind von CoolerMaster. Da weiss ich aber nicht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Ace (3. November 2018)

Du kannst dir auch mal die Alphacool Eisbaer anschauen die bietet einen integrierten AGB zum Auffüllen,dazu das Sichtfenster
und du kannst sie problemlos erweitern.

Alphacool Eisbaer 240 mm AiO Wasserkuehlung | Eisbaer | Alphacool | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## TobePerformance (4. November 2018)

So folgendes hat sich getan, es MUSS nicht unbedingt nun eine AIO sein sondern kann auch eine gute Luftgekühlte Lösung sein, da ich mein System nun umgestellt habe auf AMD Ryzen 5 2600.


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

Wie groß darf er sein? 
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## TobePerformance (4. November 2018)

Hab das Kolink Observatory
Kolink Observatory RGB weiß ab €'*'69,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

lt. beschreibung nur 160mm =( bin grad auf n super angebot gestoßen - Brocken 2 PCGH Edition CPU-Kühler - 140 mm - Allerdings ist der mit Lüfter 165mm
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition ab €' '32,85 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

Da würd ich den nehmen:
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition ab €'*'46,60 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TobePerformance (4. November 2018)

Welche wärmeleitpaste sollte ich verwenden? Flüssugmetal geht da ja glaub nicht oder?


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2018)

Flüssigmetall bringt an der Stelle viel zu wenig für die Arbeit die du dann beim Entfernen damit hast.
Die WLP was Scyte dazu gibt ist nicht so schlecht.

Die beste Wärmeleitpaste ist schon fast ein Glaubensthema 
Wenn meine AC MX4 endlich mal leer sein sollte würd ich mir die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker oderThermal Grizzly Kryonaut kaufen.


----------



## TobePerformance (4. November 2018)

Alles klar werd dann ersmal alles nehmen was dabei is


----------



## MD61 (14. November 2018)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die NZXT X62 für meinen AMD Ryzen 7 2700X gekauft und bin super zurfrieden damit. Software TOP und die Pumpe ist bei 70% nicht zu hören. Mit 100% ist die Pumpe jedoch leicht zu hören.


----------



## TobePerformance (14. November 2018)

Ich habe den scyth mugen 5 och Edition verbaut. Anfang wegen dem Gehäuse viel Schwierigkeiten was die Temperatur angeht gehabt (unter Last 90°) 
Habe es nun mit 2 lüften im Deckel geschafft die konstant unter Last auf 60° zu bekommen. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MD61 (16. November 2018)

TobePerformance schrieb:


> Ich habe den scyth mugen 5 och Edition verbaut. Anfang wegen dem Gehäuse viel Schwierigkeiten was die Temperatur angeht gehabt (unter Last 90°)
> Habe es nun mit 2 lüften im Deckel geschafft die konstant unter Last auf 60° zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



Klingt doch auch gut!


----------



## TobePerformance (26. November 2018)

Kleines Update 

Neues Gehäuse - Lian Li Pc-011 Dynamic

Temperatur liegt nun bei maximal 52 Grad beim zocken. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Kaufentscheidung ist ja schon gefallen, aber ich gebe meinen Senf trotzdem noch dazu  Vielleicht interessierts ja einen der irgendwann mal auf diesen Thread stößt 

Ich habe die Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240.

Was mir gefällt bzw. gut ist:

1. Der Preis: 90 Euro bei zB Caseking oder Alternate
2. ALLE wasserleitenden Teile sind aus Kupfer gefertigt - sowohl im CPU Kühler als auch im Radiator. Andere Hersteller wie Corsair usw. fertigen den Radiator komplett aus Aluminium, den Kühler jedoch aus Kupfer -> billiger in der Produktion, jedoch korrodieren Kupfer und Aluminium stark, weshalb auch ein spezielles Mittel in diesen AiOs in der Kühlflüssigkeit drin ist, um den Prozess zu verlangsamen. Des Weiteren kühlt Kupfer wesentlich besser als Aluminium. 
3. Du kannst die Kühlflüssigkeit ganz einfach nachfüllen, was bei normalen AiOs nicht geht, da die komplett geschlossen sind.
4. Im Grunde genommen ist die Eisbaer LT keine normale AiO, sondern eine modulare AiO. Du kannst alles nach Belieben tauschen - Kühler, Radiator, Schläuche. Außerdem hat die LT Schnellverschlüsse, du kannst also zB deine GPU mit in den Kreislauf einbinden, sofern du ein Schnellverschluss Ready Produkt von alphacool benutzt.
5. Bei mir ist die Pumpe selbst auf Full Speed nicht hörbar, das Luftgeräusch das jeder Lüfter macht begünstigt das jedoch 
6. AM4 Ready 

Dann mal die Nachteile:
- Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind nur Mittelklasse - ich habe diese sofort gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 120mm PLSPS (PWM) getauscht -> sehr leiser Betrieb
- keine RGB Beleuchtung, simples Design (falls man das als Nachteil sehen kann)
- Das Design gefällt nicht jedem - der Schnellverschluss sticht ziemlich heraus und die Schläuche sind nicht ummantelt, sondern mit Knickschutzfedern versehen

Ich für meinen Teil kann die alphacool Eisbaer LT nur wärmstens empfehlen! 

Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 mm AiO Wasserkuehlung | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------

